# Side effects from vaping self made tobacco extract?.



## stevie g (16/2/16)

I know a lot of guys on here have made their own tobacco extracts.

Can I hear from you guys if you suffered any side effects from your DIY tobacco flavor or did you notice nothing at all?.


----------



## Andre (16/2/16)

No side effects other than disappointment

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Cespian (16/2/16)

No side effects noted my side...


----------



## Gazzacpt (16/2/16)

Side effects = 0
The 4 week wait for cold extraction and the straining process tested my non existent patience.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## hands (16/2/16)

I made some extract a while back and did not notice any side effects. It did however gunk up the coil much more than normal concentrate made juice.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (16/2/16)

hands said:


> I made some extract a while back and did not notice any side effects. It did however gunk up the coil much more than normal concentrate made juice.


Yup all NET's tend to gunk coils quickly

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

